# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वज़न बढ़ाना >  कुछ आदतें जो बना सकती हैं आपको मोटा

## Krishna

अगर आप इस बात से परेशान हैं कि अचानक ही आपका बजन क्यों बढ़ता जा रहा है और आप मोटे क्यों होते जा रहे हैं। तो समझ लें कि इसके पीछे आपकी आदतें और अव्यवस्थित जीवनशैली हो सकती है। इसलिए इस लेख में हम आपको बता रहे हैं उन आदतों के बारे में जो आपको मोटा बना सकती हैं।

----------


## Krishna

अक्सर लोग शिकायत करते हैं कि वे अकस्मात ही मोटे होते जा रहे हैं या समय के साथ उन्हें अपने वजन को नियन्त्रित करने में मुश्किल हो रही है। इसका एक सामान्य सा कारण हमारे आहार व जीवनशैली से जुड़ी कुछ आदतें होती हैं। प्रतिदिन हम ऐसे कई काम करते हैं जिनके कारण हमारे शारीरिक उपापचय पर नकारात्मक प्रभाव पड़ता है।

----------


## Krishna

यही नहीं मोटापे को दूर करने के लिये व्यक्ति हर तरह के प्रयास करता है। ऐसा व्यक्ति खान-पान और रहन-सहन में हर संभर बदलाव शामिल करता है। कई बार किसी रोग या आनुवांशिक कारणों की वजह से उसकी सारी कोशिशें नाकाम हो जाती हैं। लेकिन वे लोग जो अपनी कुछ आदतों की वजह से मोटापे का शिकार हो रहे हैं उनके लिए इनके बारे में जानना और उनमें सुधार करना आवश्यक होता है।

----------


## Krishna

मोटा बनाने वाली आदतें

----------


## Krishna

*नींद पूरी न होना*नींद पूरी न होना मोटापे का एक अहम कारण है। व्यस्थता के कारण, कई बार खराब समय प्रबंधन या पार्टी एनिमल बनने के चक्कर में आप अपनी नींद को बली चढ़ा देते हैं। लेकिन ये आपके मोटापे का कारण बनता है। दरअसल यदि आप पर्याप्त नींद नहीं लेते तो मोटापा बढ़ने की सम्भावना रहती है। ऐसा पर्याप्त नींद न लेने के कारण लगने वाली ज्यादा भूक के कारण होता है। और जब उन्हें भूख ज्यादा लगती है तो वे खाते भी ज्यादा हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*शराब*शराब पीना भी आपके मोटापे का एक कारण है। इसमें आपके शराब पीने की मात्रा और तरीका बहुत मायने रखता है। अक्सर दिन भर के कठिन परिश्रम के बाद कई लोग को शराब पीकर रिलैक्स होने की आदत होती है। लेकिन इससे थोड़े समय के लिये तो तनाव कम हो जाता है लेकिन इसकी वजह से आपका वजन बढ़ने लगता है।

----------


## Krishna

*समय पर नाश्ता न करना*मोटापा सिर्फ बहुत खाने से ही नहीं होता बल्कि समय पर और उचित नाश्ता न करने से भी मोटापे की समस्या हो सकती है। नाश्ता दिन भर का सबसे महत्वपूर्ण आहार होता है। पूरी रात सोने के बाद और दिन की जोश से भरी शुरुआत के लिए शरीर को कुछ एनर्जी की जरूरत होती है, जो मिलता है नाश्ते से। लेकिन कुछ भी न खाने से पूरी शरीर की उपापचय की प्रक्रिया डोमाडोल हो जाती है। इसलिए समय पर नाश्ता करना जरूरी होता है।

----------


## Krishna

*व्यायाम को दिनचर्या में स्थान न देना * सुनने में तो यह बात काफी आम और हजारों बार सुनी हुई लगती है कि व्यायाम न करने से मोटापा बढ़ता है। लेकिन यहां यह बताना बेहद आवश्यक है। क्योंकि बात भले ही कितनी बार भी सुनी हो अगर उसका पालन न किया जाए तो नुकसान पूरा होता है। इसलिए काउच से उतरें, टीवी बन्द करें और कुछ कसरत करें। खेलना, जिम जाना या केवल पैदल चलना तक भी अच्छे व्यायाम हो सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*वीकेंड पार्टी*वीकेंड पार्टीज, खासतौर पर कॉर्परेट कल्चर में आपको मोटा बना देती हैं। ऐसा इसलिए क्योंकि इन पार्टीज में आप ज्*यादा और बेकार की चीजे़ खाने से बच नहीं पाते। आमतौर पर लोगों की सोच होती है कि इस वीक ऑफ पर फुल पार्टी कर ली जाए वरना हफ्तेभर का किया गया प्रयास खराब हो जाएगा। इससे बचने के लिए अगर आप बाहार पार्टी करने जा रहे हैं तो घर से ही कुछ हल्*का खा कर निकले जिससे पेट भरा रहेगा।

----------


## Krishna

*कॉस्मेटिक भी बढ़ा सकते हैं मोटापा * मोटे होने के पीछे खान-पान और रहन-सहन की आदतों के अलावा आपकी कल्पना से भी परे एक चीज का हाथ होता है। यदि नियमित व्*यायाम और संतुलित आहार बैंलेस डाइट लेने के बाद भी आपका वजन कम नहीं हो रहा है तो इसके लिए अपका कॉस्मेटिक भी जिम्मेदार हो सकता है। न्यूयॉर्क के मॉउंट सिनाई मेडिकल सेंटर के शोधकर्ताओं ने यह तथ्य सामने रखा था। शोध में बताया गया था कि सौंदर्य प्रसाधनों में मौजूद रासायनिक यौगिक शरीर की प्राकृतिक वजन नियंत्रण प्रणाली को बाधित करते हैं। उन्होंने बताया था कि इस प्रकार के रसायन शैंपू, साबुन, बॉडी लोशन और ब्यूटी प्रोडक्ट में मौजूद होते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

एक और बात, अगर आप समझते हैं कि वजन कम करने के लिए सिर्फ कसरत जरूरी है, खाने-पीने पर ध्यान देना उतना जरूरी नहीं तो तो आप एक बार फिर सोच लें। क्योंकि यह सोच ही आपको काफी हद तक मोटा बना रही है। कई अध्ययनों में यह बात सामने आई है कि मोटापे के कारण के बारे में लोगों की सोच और मोटापे में गहरा संबंध होता है। इसलिए आपको मोटापा कम करने के लिए दृंढ निश्चय की भी सख्*त जरूरत होती है।

----------

